
Ask HN: How did you switch technologies? - deval
I&#x27;m primarily a PHP&#x2F;Node.js dev, but contracting with those skills (at least where I live) is a lot less easy than .NET&#x2F;C#.<p>I know a bit of C#, but I haven&#x27;t had any real industry experience. I&#x27;m also reluctant to take an entry level job for a year or two just to get those skills. I have bills to pay, etc.<p>Has anyone else been in this situation before and managed to successfully switch technologies without taking a cut in earnings?
======
tlack
No comment about C# (wouldnt be my first choice)

To build knowledge, cred, and potential customers: find an open source/side
project that excites you to death, use NewLanguage to do it, and then publish
it on Github and relevant online communities. You may turn out not to like
NewLanguage afterall.

To slowly work new languages into existing projects: microservices have been a
great way to sneak new technology into old systems. I've employed Erlang in
PHP projects (autocomplete), Q in Node.js projects (websockets/in-memory
tables), etc.

~~~
deval
Interesting, this sounds like a decent idea. Thanks.

------
RickS
Internal transfer is a great path to this. If you can't get hired in stack A,
but can in stack B, get a job somewhere that employs B but is short A.

PMs will often take any willing candidate, and in no time you'll be "one of
the employees that does A".

I've accidentally transitioned from a product designer to a front end
developer, even against my will, at least 4 times this way. There is no chance
I could pass any serious front end interview, but I'm well enough equipped for
the boring realities of the things that need to be updated in prod.

Once you're in the door, you're measured against the realistic "what needs to
ship" bar, not the bright and shiny "we only hire the best" bar.

------
stephenr
I switched from pure infra (working in a technical college IT department) to
front-end web dev (of which I had no prior commercial experience) pretty much
through knowing enough to get by, and a good attitude towards working
collaboratively and being flexible.

I beat out a guy with 10 years experience because his attitude was terrible.

Note: this was many years ago, and was with a federal government department so
hiring practices may be different to "normal"

------
thedirt0115
Are you free to move to the Bay Area? Unless you're applying as a super-
specialist, companies out here don't care too much what languages/frameworks
you know as long as your fundamentals are solid (data structures and
algorithms). For example, the tech stack I had used for the previous 5 years
isn't used at all where I work now, and they didn't care when hiring me.

------
PaulHoule
I have often switched stacks for the needs of a job, either the one I already
have or another that is already offered.

